# Parts list for the Wiki



## Panos (Mar 26, 2012)

That is the thread/info I am also looking for right now. Everyone might know what a motor and a battery is but how about the rest?


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

I 100% agree, it takes a lot of research to find this stuff out and even then, you can't find it all. I personally would love to build an EV, but I can't because I do not know every detail that goes into it. I don't want to start a project of this magnitude without knowing how much money it will cost to the penny. Having a list of parts that are needed in detail would be really helpful.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I didn't realize we didn't have something like that. It shouldn't be too tough to put together. I guess part of the problem might be the difficulty in deciding what to put on what list. We'd need a list of required components, conditionally required components, recommended components, and optional components. We'd also need all the same lists for tools.

You'll never calculate your costs to the penny before completing it, but you don't need to. It's not difficult to account for all the major components and leave some discretionary budget for all the little things.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

I would like to come as close as possible, because then I can choose from different options. I would like to also suggest that with each part, there is a list for the price range. Also, maybe there could be a list of specific parts as to which vehicle they fit to best. Like I read a lot for example, the WarP Impulse is for small cars, but the WarP 13 is for trucks.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

Who makes the wiki page? Could we all help in creating it, or giving ideas while they make it?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Everyone, that's the definition of a Wiki. Search around to make sure there isn't anything like that there, then start to put it together yourself, and everyone else can add additional items and info


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok, but where should it go? Under Selecting Parts? Should the title to the section be called EV Parts?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

That's fine, good start


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, thanks to Ziggythewiz, myself, and others, the wiki page is up. More editing will most likely appear soon, but for now, it is pretty good. The title is List of EV Parts. Anymore suggestions to add to the page?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Still need to add typical price ranges and more links for the rest to description/info, along with whatever items we've overlooked. I know somewhere I had a pretty comprehensive list of stuff but can't find it at the moment.

We also need to do the tool list, oh, and link the main wiki page to this list.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes I agree that it is still missing stuff, but I am still learning and therefore cannot help too much with this.


----------



## obsecure (Oct 31, 2012)

with teamwork it can be, we have to do effort but the question is this who is making the wiki page?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Everyone. The page is here, feel free to contribute.


----------



## milen (Sep 4, 2015)

This site is excellent and so is how the subject matter was explained. I also like some of the comments too. Waiting for next post. Hope you will buy dissertation online


----------

